# Obama: 'lipstick On A Pig, Still A Pig'



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Funny watching the Dems implode:



> Amie Parnes reports from Lebanon, VA:
> 
> Obama poked fun of McCain and Palin's new "change" mantra.
> 
> ...



Ben Smith's Blog: Obama: 'Lipstick on a pig' - Politico.com


----------



## Modbert (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Funny watching the Dems implode:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Smith's Blog: Obama: 'Lipstick on a pig' - Politico.com



I thought Obama was witty here.

Are you and the rest of the right going to spin this as Sexist too?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Witty or not, sexist or not - no concern to me. 

My only hope is that is has some type of negative effect on his opinion polls. I suspect there will be a backlash, however subtle.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 9, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I thought Obama was witty here.
> 
> Are you and the rest of the right going to spin this as Sexist too?


Ninja isn't know for his brains. Or his brawn. Or really, much at all but his flamboyant style.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cue the faux outrage ...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Witty or not, sexist or not - no concern to me.
> 
> My only hope is that is has some type of negative effect on his opinion polls. I suspect there will be a backlash, however subtle.



Because the McCain Campaign is getting exactly what they wanted.

Any sort of attack on the McCain campaign and especially Sarah Palin will be considered "wrong, sexist, and or trying to smear her."

Which personally I find to be BS. Especially since you know how the Republicans would of reacted if it were Hillary as the VP or even nominee.

Then again, if Hillary was either of those; you wouldn't be seeing Sarah Palin at the moment.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> Cue the faux outrage ...



Obama opened himself up to it and should have known better after last week.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Biden's comments on special needs kids called 'new low' - CNN.com


----------



## jillian (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Obama opened himself up to it and should have known better after last week.



I love watching you panic. Do you really think you can distort reality just by saying something? 

oh yeah, right... GWB's CREATED reality. lol... 

just another way the new right wing psychos are the same as the old right wing psycho.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, sort of like the lies about Palin and Bush claiming to have directions from God. Complete fallacy, but that doesn't stop people from saying it, does it?


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Obama opened himself up to it and should have known better after last week.



Yeah - it wasn't the smartest comment he ever made. 

Both sides are imploding if you ask me, but you didn't so nevermind.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Yeah - it wasn't the smartest comment he ever made.



It won't tank his campaign, but it certainly won't help.

At least we can say with certainty that Caligirl "gets" it.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Funny watching the Dems implode:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Smith's Blog: Obama: 'Lipstick on a pig' - Politico.com



No debating that Obama said that, but he was referring, as was John McCain when he said it, to policies not changing.  Obama was stating that McCain's policies will be the same as George Bush's policies, but with different packaging.  


CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - McCain camp says &#8216;lipstick on a pig&#8217; is trip through the mud  - Blogs from CNN.com


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 9, 2008)

jillian said:


> . GWB's CREATED reality. lol...



Bush's 1st term featured the worst job creation record since Hoover, and he still won.   His 2nd term has barely been better, and the GOP is basically even.   Dems are getting so bad at running campaigns, the GOP can just keep putting up idiots who fuck everything up, and still win.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> No debating that Obama said that, but he was referring, as was John McCain when he said it, to policies not changing.  Obama was stating that McCain's policies will be the same as George Bush's policies, but with different packaging.
> 
> 
> CNN Political Ticker: All politics, all the time Blog Archive - McCain camp says lipstick on a pig is trip through the mud  - Blogs from CNN.com



It's pretty true. They are working incredibly hard to tie McCain to Bush. Why do they choose to do it by ridiculing the woman ?


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

[youtube]FPd4yk0x-eg[/youtube]

After watching this, I think it has a chance of being the gaffe we've all been waiting for.

The 2008 version of "I voted for it, before I voted against it."

Let's see if the Republicans play this right.

ETA: Nice lead-in Obammy. "L-l-l-l-l-l-l-let's just." "Ah, ah, ah, ah.." I like the jive-talkin' too -  "Tacks pawliceh." LOL


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> [youtube]FPd4yk0x-eg[/youtube]
> 
> After watching this, I think it has a chance of being the gaffe we've all been waiting for.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't recommend him saying that while debating McCain.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> It's pretty true. They are working incredibly hard to tie McCain to Bush. Why do they choose to do it by ridiculing the woman ?



I don't know, but the woman is more like Bush than McCain on the issues I care about. 

Actually, it is obvious why they are going after her (aside from the fact that she needs to be covered in the media since we don't know her). It's because McCain bounced with her - so they are going after the 'her' to erase the bounce. 

Well, that and everyone and their uncle is telling the campaign to go after her. Except for everyone and their uncle that is saying that she should be left alone. 

Open the hood, kick the tires. We got four cars in front of us, hopefully two of them are in working order.


----------



## Navy1960 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have to agree with Mike Huckabee on this one, I don't really think that Obama would be dumb enough to reference a remark like that to Palin. I think he was  instead talking about policy. I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt on this one, I did like what Mike said though.  ~you know how you know your out front?, your the one they keep kicking in the pants~ He was saying that about Sarah Palin. I think that his campaign staff though Obama's, should have been aware of how the remark would have been percieved or perhaps they were?


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

that phrase is as old as dirt.  

and IMO Palin opened herself up for the remark.  She compared herself to a dog that most families wouldn't let in their homes because they are dangerous and deadly.  

Palin and the Cons need to grow a pair and stop being freakin whiners.


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 9, 2008)

Obama has really been fumbling his words badly as of late.   He might not have voted with Bush, but he sure is starting to sound like him.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Pit bulls are most definitely not dangerous and deadly - unless they get some idiot Democrat guardian who doesn't socialize them correctly.


----------



## SwingVoter (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> Palin and the Cons need to grow a pair and stop being freakin whiners.



she's already got more balls than Biden


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Pit bulls are most definitely not dangerous and deadly - unless they get some idiot Democrat guardian who doesn't socialize them correctly.



  it's usually redneck who own pitbulls ninja and everyone knows that most rednecks are republicans... nice try though..

and pitbills are inherently dangerous, it's in the nature to attack.  that's why some countries and even some states have completely outlawed them.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Bad Rap : Bay Area Doglovers Responsible About Pit bulls


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Funny watching the Dems implode:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Smith's Blog: Obama: 'Lipstick on a pig' - Politico.com




Faux Outrage rating:  Four and a half stars, out of five. 


This is the best, dishonest faux outrage post since the "Obama Admits He's a Muslim!" thread.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> that phrase is as old as dirt.
> 
> and IMO Palin opened herself up for the remark.  She compared herself to a dog that most families wouldn't let in their homes because they are dangerous and deadly.
> 
> Palin and the Cons need to grow a pair and stop being freakin whiners.



Ya---Palin was asking for it. That's why he did it to her !


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit it's fake outrage. 

Politics, dawg. Hate tha game, not tha playa. 

Tacks pawliceh!


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Come to think of it, I wouldn't be surprised if the fish comment was supposed to be some sexual innuendo - like a reference to a woman's scent. 

Wouldn't put that past a Democrat, at any rate.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Pit bulls are most definitely not dangerous and deadly - unless they get some idiot Democrat guardian who doesn't socialize them correctly.



First off Nancy Ninja, it's not the "idiot Democrat guardians" who don't socialize them, it's people that belong to that underground thug society called "gangstas".  And....for the record, they ARE dangerous.  Matter of fact, their being dangerous is what brought them into domestic existence.  They used to be hunting dogs.

And by the way douche, can you please explain what this unreasonable thing is about you and Democrats?  And.....before you ever call me a lib, dem, or whatever, you should know that I'm an independent, and for the record, Bush Jr. has done more to fuck up this country than anyone in history.

McCain is more of the same.  You do realize that he voted AGAINST the veterans last year?  As a 20 year Navy man, I kinda think that he should have voted with them.  I really don't give a rat's piss about his service, yeah....I get it.....he's a hero.  But......would a REAL hero get shot down 5 TIMES over enemy territory?  I kinda think that the definition of hero is someone who does the mission and COMES BACK.  

As far as the bitch Palen?  Well.....first let me preface this with the fact that I'm calling her a bitch because (1) she's female, and (2) because she is the one calling herself a pitbull, so therefore, she's a bitch.

The Bitch hasn't been vetted, and now, McInsane is trying to keep her from having any kind of hard time by stating that everytime someone attacks her, it's unfair, sexist and mean.  Why can't we talk about her religion?  Everyone crawled up Obama's ass when he started.  Why can't we talk about her governorship of Alaska?  She is running for the second most powerful job in existence in America.  I think it's because she's been with her hand in the cookie jar and doesn't want to get caught (at least not until after November) so that she can get elected.  

Nope.......sorry........McSame is an idiot (and I grudgingly acknowledge his service in the Navy, almost makes me ashamed to be a sailor), Palin is a bitch who is only good at one liners and backstabbing.  

DO NOT VOTE REPUGNICAN!


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Ya---Palin was asking for it. That's why he did it to her !



did what to her dillo?  used a phrase that's been around forever?  

I know these examples won't mean anything to the faux outraged cons but I find it pretty hysterical that anyone would make a big deal out of a phrase that's been around as long as this one:

 this chick is a con too:

Fetching Jen: Lipstick On A Pig

^^^ do you suppose she was referring to Hillary?  

Lipstick on a Pig, Torie Clarke, Book - Barnes & Noble

FUCK EVEN MCCAIN USED THE PHRASE IN OCT 2007

Palin Camp Takes Umbrage at 'Lipstick on a Pig' Comment | The Trail | washingtonpost.com



> Reporters quickly unearthed evidence that *Obama had said the same thing about Iraq policy*, pointing to a reference the Illinois senator made last year: "George Bush has given a mission to General Petraeus, and he has done his best to try to figure out how to put lipstick on a pig."
> 
> Later, it turned out that *McCain himself used the phrase more than once, including last year, when he was talking about Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton's 1990s health care plan.*
> 
> ...





so yeah, this fake outrage would be pretty hysterical if it weren't so damn pathetic.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you you



Pitbulls are not dangerous. 

Hey, don't be mad at me because your boy Obammy made a gaffe that could end up costing him the election. 

I wasn't the one who basically said that vaginas smell like fish on NATIONAL FUCKING TELEVISION   

By the way, which member of the Village People do you most closely identify with? The biker, or the sailor?


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Come to think of it, I wouldn't be surprised if the fish comment was supposed to be some sexual innuendo - like a reference to a woman's scent.



  

I believe you are right. Too funny. That's EXACTLY what they meant!


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

I really hope the Repubs run with this... 

Then they can unearth how often this phrase has been used by McCain himself and in the conservative world in general


----------



## jillian (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Pitbulls are not dangerous.
> 
> Hey, don't be mad at me because your boy Obammy made a gaffe that could end up costing him the election.
> 
> ...



A gaffe?? Only in the minds of the pathetic and pretend outraged right wingers. Anyone normal thinks it was just fine... 

If your girl can't handle the big leagues a) she should have kept her snarky little comments to herself and stayed out of the race.

Otherwise, you wimps just have to man up.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Come to think of it, I wouldn't be surprised if the fish comment was supposed to be some sexual innuendo - like a reference to a woman's scent.
> 
> Wouldn't put that past a Democrat, at any rate.



I like where you are going with this ...


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Biden's comments on special needs kids called 'new low' - CNN.com



ironically, neil kinnock said much the same thing in Wales in 1983.

go figure.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

jillian said:


> A gaffe?? Only in the minds of the pathetic and pretend outraged right wingers. Anyone normal thinks it was just fine...
> 
> If your girl can't handle the big leagues a) she should have kept her snarky little comments to herself and stayed out of the race.
> 
> Otherwise, you wimps just have to man up.



Another reference to liberals being normal---I may have to drag out the Code Pink file or the San Fransico Parade. 
So true, Jillian--If that little woman can't play with men she outta go home.


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 9, 2008)

This thread should be titled "Irony 101". 

A bunch of Two time-Bush voting, McCain voters complaining about non-existent sexism in an Obama riff.....

...while they will be voting for a guy that called his wife a C*nt, made jokes about rape, and called the 13 year old Chelsea Clinton so ugly that her parents must have been Janet Reno and Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

> Pitbulls are not dangerous.



I think these people would wholeheartedly disagree with you 

Pit Bull Attacks Grandmother And Child | TriCities

I think of the Repubs want to play that game it will certainly backfire on them.  McCain himself has used the phrase several times.  

and since you guys are always whining about the liberal media do you think they'll let that little fact slip by?  I wouldn't count on it.  

I think what is going to backfire is all this whining going on by Palin and McCain.  She's yet to face any kind of actual questions.  People are gonna start to wonder why not?  

If she's ready to be President she should be ready to answer some tough questions and she also shouldn't get her knickers in a twist at every little comment.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

[youtube]CMNry4PE93Y[/youtube]


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja, that comment is uncalled for and you know it!


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 9, 2008)

You stay classy, Ninj ...


----------



## Your Overlord (Sep 9, 2008)

the microscope that the candidates are under creates a situation where even the appearance of impropriaty are a problem, if Obama is so darn smart he'd avoid saying something about lipstick on a pig just after Palin said hockey mom's are pitbulls with lipstick. the connections are possibly not intentional but the perception is all that matters.And the perception is that he implied Palin is a pig. not the worst move ever but this is not a good time to appear to be attacking her.It keeps the focus on Palin and allows McCain to rip Obama's negatives whilst Obama is still being stunned by Palin.politicaly ignorant move by Obama


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 9, 2008)

del said:


> ironically, neil kinnock said much the same thing in Wales in 1983.
> 
> go figure.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> The fish comment tells us a lot more about Michelle than we really need to know.



old saying:   

if it smells like fish ...eat all you wish...if it smells like cologne leave it alone


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> I really hope the Repubs run with this...
> 
> Then they can unearth how often this phrase has been used by McCain himself and in the conservative world in general



yeah, that'll matter


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> old saying:
> 
> if it smells like fish ...eat all you wish...if it smells like cologne leave it alone


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> Ninja, that comment is uncalled for and you know it!





Article 15 said:


> You stay classy, Ninj ...



I'm telling you guys how I interpreted the quote. I've been respectful towards both of you. Candor and honesty should be welcome.

Caligirl thought it was funny.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 9, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> old saying:
> 
> if it smells like fish ...eat all you wish...if it smells like cologne leave it alone



solid advice


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

It wasn't funny but unlike a con I wouldn't neg rep you for it.  I'm sure you meant it as a joke but it was still classless and uncalled for.  

and if you actually took the comment to be a reference about his wife then you have bigger issues than will ever be solved by posting on this or any message board...seek professional help immediately.


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> It wasn't funny but unlike a con I wouldn't neg rep you for it.  I'm sure you meant it as a joke but it was still classless and uncalled for.
> 
> and if you actually took the comment to be a reference about his wife then you have bigger issues than will ever be solved by posting on this or any message board...seek professional help immediately.



lighten up, Frank


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not the one who made the comment.

I am not the only person interpreting his comment in the way I described. 

You should be upset with Obama, not me.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> It wasn't funny but unlike a con I wouldn't neg rep you for it.  I'm sure you meant it as a joke but it was still classless and uncalled for.
> 
> and if you actually took the comment to be a reference about his wife then you have bigger issues than will ever be solved by posting on this or any message board...seek professional help immediately.



How gracious and thoughtful-- and non-self effacing too !


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

no, del I won't ligthen up.  

I got neg repped for making a joke that wasn't even as offensive as the comment Ninja made by a con the other day.

it seems they don't hold themselves to as high a standard as they do the libs...guess that's because they know who the better people are and therefore more is expected of them.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

Jeez, I like pit bulls, ok?

We all get out fair share of negative reps - which in the whole scheme of things  are really irrelevant.

Who gave you yours?


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> no, del I won't ligthen up.
> 
> I got neg repped for making a joke that wasn't even as offensive as the comment Ninja made by a con the other day.
> 
> it seems they don't hold themselves to as high a standard as they do the libs...guess that's because they know who the better people are and therefore more is expected of them.




tissue?


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Jeez, I like pit bulls, ok?
> 
> We all get out fair share of negative reps - which in the whole scheme of things  are really irrelevant.
> 
> Who gave you yours?



it wasn't that DiveCon neg repped me over the joke it was the double standard applied.  A few days before he neg repped me for not getting HIS joke and told me to get a sense of humor.  

That's what I see here...double standards....

Obama says lipstick on a pig and OMG he's a sexist asshole 

McCain says it and oh well...no biggie...

Now I don't give two shits who said what about whose pig that smells like fish or whatever...stop being dishonest partisan douchebags... *getting into the spirit of name calling since it's so acceptable around here*

get to the business of actually debating and sharing ideas of why you think your candidate would make the better President... base it on facts not bullshit too...that would be helpful...


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> bewildering off-topic rant snipped.........
> 
> get to the business of actually debating and sharing ideas of why you think your candidate would make the better President... base it on facts not bullshit too...that would be helpful...



I think my candidate would make a better President because I don't like the other one, and that's a fact, Jack.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> it wasn't that DiveCon neg repped me over the joke it was the double standard applied.  A few days before he neg repped me for not getting HIS joke and told me to get a sense of humor.
> 
> That's what I see here...double standards....
> 
> ...





I'll tell you what---you pick a standard of acceptable political reparte and I'll follow it. First one who strays is a lipstick covered pig.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2008)

Even if Obama meant to call the bitch a pig (wrong species, but hey.....), and even if he made sexist remarks about how her crotch smells, it still pales in comparison to McCain calling his WIFE a ****.  

Yep.......if McInsane gets the vote, she's gonna be called quite a bit more than a lipstick wearing pitbull with a crotch that smells like fish.

Gonna be funny......just watch.......

The repugnicans are going to implode.

By the way Ninjatard.....did you come up with that moniker when you were tying your t-shirt around your head to look like a terrorist?  

Or was it when you were running around with a towel tucked into your pj's and you found out that you really weren't a super hero, but your momma still said you were special?

You musta been a window licker on the short bus.


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Even if Obama meant to call the bitch a pig (wrong species, but hey.....), and even if he made sexist remarks about how her crotch smells, it still pales in comparison to McCain calling his WIFE a ****.
> 
> Yep.......if McInsane gets the vote, she's gonna be called quite a bit more than a lipstick wearing pitbull with a crotch that smells like fish.
> 
> ...



are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> I'll tell you what---you pick a standard of acceptable political reparte and I'll follow it. First one who strays is a lipstick covered pig.



dillo, I already picked a standard and anyone who has followed my posts know that.

I post factual information.  I try not to insert hyberpole into my discussion and try to not to get overly emotionally invested to the point of sounding like a nutter.

I don't post things just for the purpose of inflaming...I post for the purpose of opening up further discussion and seeing where it goes.  

I don't, as a rule, insult, degrade or summarily dismiss other people's opinions.  

I like and actually enjoy reading the viewpoints of those I don't necessarily agree with.  It gives me a new way to look at things.  Sometimes I'm surprised when I get my mind changed by a well thought out, rational, opinion.  

there, that's your standard... ready.set.go


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Hold your horses now



> I don't, as a rule, insult, degrade or summarily dismiss other people's opinions.



that standard is about as clear as mud----*as a rule *?  You mean once in awhile it's OK ?

nice try.


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Hold your horses now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it means sometimes we all slip..I'm not perfect and I don't think anyone else is either.

I'd say the standard is pretty clear...you just know you can't uphold it so you discredit it outright.

actually I should amended that because I'm not sure I've ever insulted degraded or summarily dismissed anyone's opinion... so yes, that IS the standard...


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Even if Obama meant to call the bitch a pig (wrong species, but hey.....), and even if he made sexist remarks about how her crotch smells, it still pales in comparison to McCain calling his WIFE a ****.
> 
> Yep.......if McInsane gets the vote, she's gonna be called quite a bit more than a lipstick wearing pitbull with a crotch that smells like fish.
> 
> ...



Is this a cry for help? I'm embarrassed for you. Seriously.


----------



## del (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> it means sometimes we all slip..I'm not perfect and I don't think anyone else is either.
> 
> I'd say the standard is pretty clear...you just know you can't uphold it so you discredit it outright.
> 
> actually I should amended that because I'm not sure I've ever insulted degraded or summarily dismissed anyone's opinion... so yes, that IS the standard...



how's the view from the high road, si?


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

aBikerSailor...you make yourself look bad with posts like that.



> how's the view from the high road, si?



pretty clear thanks!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> it means sometimes we all slip..I'm not perfect and I don't think anyone else is either.
> 
> I'd say the standard is pretty clear...you just know you can't uphold it so you discredit it outright.
> 
> actually I should amended that because I'm not sure I've ever insulted degraded or summarily dismissed anyone's opinion... so yes, that IS the standard...



How about the times you just say "bullshit" ?  

and I didn't discredit it outright----I specifically asked for a clarification.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay....I'll do a public mea culpa and apologize to Ninja for the comments, but hey, ya gotta admit he had it coming.

As far as the rest of what I said?  I stand by it 100 percent.  McCain is an idiot for picking Palin, and as far as I'm concerned, I hope that when she's hunting in Alaska next time, one of those wolves (you know she opened up airplane hunting of them right), decides to have a pitbull snack.

Even with lipstick.


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> How about the times you just say "bullshit" ?
> 
> and I didn't discredit it outright----I specifically asked for a clarification.



I'm not sure I've ever said "your opinion is bullshit"  if you can find an example of that I'll concede your point 

I have, however, called bullshit on double standards and cherry picking to make an argument that wouldn't be valid otherwise.  

however, if you'd like bullshit to be an allowed word, I can live with that...I like that word... and think it aptly applies to either party at one time or another.  

did I provide you adequate clarification on the "as a rule" comment?



> Okay....I'll do a public mea culpa and apologize to Ninja for the comments, but hey, ya gotta admit he had it coming.



I *personally* don't think anyone "has it coming" to be personally insulted...especially not be someone who knows nothing about them except what they read on a message board.  but I'm glad you apologized... I'm sure Ninja appreciates it too...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> I'm not sure I've ever said "your opinion is bullshit"  if you can find an example of that I'll concede your point
> 
> I have, however, called bullshit on double standards and cherry picking to make an argument that wouldn't be valid otherwise.
> 
> ...



HUH ?----you're so confused I think I'll just stick with the status quo. Ty anyway


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2008)

Well Silence, if someone comes after me, I return the favor.  Maybe don't think of it as "having it coming", think of it more like a Taoist.....

Restoring the balance.

At least that's kinda how I see things mostly.


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> HUH ?----you're so confused I think I'll just stick with the status quo. Ty anyway



the second quote was directed at abikersailor cuz he said Ninja had his comment coming..

however, I knew when you said "okay you set the standard and I'll follow" that you didn't mean it.  In spite of what some cons think most liberals aren't stupid.  and yes, I can see you're quite happy with the status quo as well... and not just on this message board.

*the protion below is not directed at dillo for clarification sake*

I do know what you mean abiker...however sinking to that level only invalidates your original thought and argument because now you're just like them.  this is JMO of course and my nickname IRL is pollyanna so take that for what it's worth.  I try to be decent to everyone pretty much... cuz that's how I like to be treated...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> the second quote was directed at abikersailor cuz he said Ninja had his comment coming..
> 
> however, I knew when you said "okay you set the standard and I'll follow" that you didn't mean it.  In spite of what some cons think most liberals aren't stupid.
> 
> I do know what you mean abiker...however sinking to that level only invalidates your original thought and argument because now you're just like them.  this is JMO of course and my nickname IRL is pollyanna so take that for what it's worth.  I try to be decent to everyone pretty much... cuz that's how I like to be treated...



You bring up an interesting point Silence........most Republicans are crooks and liars, so calling them a "con" is a very apt name.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 9, 2008)

Silence said:


> the second quote was directed at abikersailor cuz he said Ninja had his comment coming..
> 
> however, I knew when you said "okay you set the standard and I'll follow" that you didn't mean it.  In spite of what some cons think most liberals aren't stupid.
> 
> I do know what you mean abiker...however sinking to that level only invalidates your original thought and argument because now you're just like them.  this is JMO of course and my nickname IRL is pollyanna so take that for what it's worth.  I try to be decent to everyone pretty much... cuz that's how I like to be treated...





> however, I knew when you said "okay you set the standard and I'll follow" that you didn't mean it.



what can I say--it's tough to compete with people who think they can read minds.


----------



## Silence (Sep 9, 2008)

it's not about reading your mind dillo... I just knew you couldn't do it.  You seem to thrive on insulting and belittling people and not on the spirit of debate.  

I, on the other hand, like the debate and find no use for personal insults and meaningless chatter.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 9, 2008)

No apologies necessary. I dish it out, I can take it. Keyboard warrior's ethos.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> it's not about reading your mind dillo... I just knew you couldn't do it.  You seem to thrive on insulting and belittling people and not on the spirit of debate.
> 
> I, on the other hand, like the debate and find no use for personal insults and meaningless chatter.



But you're wrong----I CAN do it and I have done it ---with lots of folks here !

I think you've lived with so much abuse that you're fragile.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2008)

This is all very amusing. It sounds as if the GOP is still using Palin, in today's example as a shield against criticism. God forbid anyone make a critical remark about her because she's a woman and that will make the GOP cry.

I'd love to see an ad made by the Dems, a picture of George W. Bush with a nicely manicured hand reaching out and applying lipstick to his kisser, and viola, Georgie turns into McCain and the words "You can put lipstick on a pig" appear.

oink oink!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Sep 10, 2008)

This is pathetic drivel fromt the right.  The phrase is a common on to describe trying to make something look better than it is.  He was talking about McCain's so called change policies.

McCain said the same fucking thing in 1993 about Hilary's policies.

You guys don't have anything substantive to argue, so go with pigs and lipstick.

Pathetic.

You are desperate, that's why he took a good looking female far right conservative to back up his sagging everything.


----------



## Ninja (Sep 10, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> You guys don't have anything substantive to argue



Except for plagiarism


----------



## Ninja (Sep 10, 2008)

Democrats just make it too easy:

[youtube]yZd_Y_D-RaA[/youtube]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> that phrase is as old as dirt.
> 
> and IMO Palin opened herself up for the remark.  She compared herself to a dog that most families wouldn't let in their homes because they are dangerous and deadly.
> 
> Palin and the Cons need to grow a pair and stop being freakin whiners.



FYI the American Staffordshire terrier AKA pit bull is not a deadly dangerous dog.  When properly bred and raised a pit bull is one of the most loving and affectionate dogs you could ever own.

The problem is the moronic assholes that have corrupted the breed.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Sep 10, 2008)

> Democrats just make it too easy:



True, we haven't found someone as low an amoral as Rove yet.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> But you're wrong----I CAN do it and I have done it ---with lots of folks here !
> 
> I think you've lived with so much abuse that you're fragile.



 fragile?  me?  that's hysterical quite honestly.  I can be vicious under the right circumstance.  however, I read the rules when I joined this board and I believe it specifically said no personal attacks on other posters.  

If that rule isn't enforced then okay...I'll play along too... I just find it shows a certain lack of intelligence to not be able to present your POV without insulting others.  

but never mistake me for some weak and fragile woman who can't handle it here.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

Skull Pilot said:


> FYI the American Staffordshire terrier AKA pit bull is not a deadly dangerous dog.  When properly bred and raised a pit bull is one of the most loving and affectionate dogs you could ever own.
> 
> The problem is the moronic assholes that have corrupted the breed.



I realize that skull and you can turn any dog into a killer.... 

however, Palin choose to compare herself to a dog whose REPUTATION is that of a killer and who is a killer under the right circumstances....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> I realize that skull and you can turn any dog into a killer....
> 
> however, Palin choose to compare herself to a dog whose REPUTATION is that of a killer and who is a killer under the right circumstances....



palin chose to compare herself to a loyal loving animal that will protect it's owner at all costs.


----------



## editec (Sep 10, 2008)

I note in the abve video, they very carefully arranged it such that they implied Obama was talking about Palin.

Except if the transcripts I';ve read are accurate, he was talking about McCains health care policy.

More Republicn spin. 

Desperate to frame the discussion to *anything but the actual policies* these guys are.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Skull Pilot said:


> palin chose to compare herself to a loyal loving animal that will protect it's owner at all costs.



Palin was comparing herself to *Biden*, who has frequently been called a pitbull.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 10, 2008)

skull the american stafford.....which peedee from the little rascals was...is not the same dog..call the american pit bull...two separate breeds....

note:  the pit bull holds the #1 place....on breeds that have fatal bites.  I own a doberman.  I am very aware of the no breed lists etc...and fight them.
several of my friends have great pits but they are like any strong dog...dont leave them around kids...and have them fixed.

the little clutch puppy may snap a lot and bite ...but what do you have...at worse broken skin on the finger...where as the first bite from a large strong breed is major bite.  Most dogs most be trained to bite, it is not natural to most breeds.

now about the thread...

obama simply borrowed what mccain said about hillary....o where was the outrage then?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 10, 2008)

You can put lipstick on that pig and I'd fuck it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> You can put lipstick on that pig and I'd fuck it.



Now that is a keeper for the sig line


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> You can put lipstick on that pig and I'd fuck it.




it's nice to see a man with standards


----------



## KMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Another thing about this comment by Obama...  If you listen to the audience applause afterwards... Obama knew exactly what he was doing... and so did everyone else...  He's the same ole politician that he is claiming to change....


----------



## jillian (Sep 10, 2008)

KMAN said:


> Another thing about this comment by Obama...  If you listen to the audience applause afterwards... Obama knew exactly what he was doing... and so did everyone else...  He's the same ole politician that he is claiming to change....



you mean like the pitbull in lipstick...

you guys need to toughen up. your pitbull's a whining wimp... 

whaaaaaaaaa... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... they hurt my feewings.... whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2008)

Interestingly enough, it seems that everything the GOP is accusing the dems of, are the very things that they do themselves!

I especially remember the Paris/Brittney attack ads, which when they backfired, McInsane tried to pass off as "jokes".

Yep.....the GOP has gotten pretty pathetic as of late.


----------



## rayboyusmc (Sep 10, 2008)

> Another thing about this comment by Obama... If you listen to the audience applause afterwards... Obama knew exactly what he was doing... and so did everyone else... He's the same ole politician that he is claiming to change....



That's your right wing interpretation.  I heard the remark and applause and I focused on the fact of no frigging policy change, just some frigging lipstick.

How about the lie of tell them no to the bridge to nowhere?


Does that count?  How about McCain saying she sold the plane on Ebay?  does that count.

Right now the right is spreading as many lies as possible, because they know the right believe automatically and the masses don't read to check them out.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> That's your right wing interpretation.  I heard the remark and applause and I focused on the fact of no frigging policy change, just some frigging lipstick.
> 
> How about the lie of tell them no to the bridge to nowhere?
> 
> ...



1) It is a logical interpretation to show that Obama is not the 'different politician' he has tried to sell himself as
2) She did say no to the bridge. She learned a valuable lesson about earmarks when finding out about the funding for the bride and after being put into the situation she made the right decision.
3) Palin said she put the plane on EBay.. there was no lie

It is you that spews forth the typical liberal slogans that are about as baseless as they come


----------



## Seraph (Sep 10, 2008)

Pig with lipstick... brilliant 

Goooooobama!


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2008)

Be sure to vote in the poll, everyone!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/57904-lipstick-on-a-pig-was-mccains-reaction.html


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 10, 2008)

jillian said:


> you mean like the pitbull in lipstick...
> 
> you guys need to toughen up. your pitbull's a whining wimp...
> 
> whaaaaaaaaa... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... they hurt my feewings.... whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



Well, the difference being that she was referring to herself.

It's could be considered bigoted to call a woman a pig, or to refer to stinking fish when discussing a woman. 

Particularly when we consider how incredibly thin skinned Obama is himself about things like that.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Well, the difference being that she was referring to herself.
> 
> It's could be considered bigoted to call a woman a pig, or to refer to stinking fish when discussing a woman.
> 
> Particularly when we consider how incredibly thin skinned Obama is himself about things like that.


You're a pig, Allie, and you smell like a dead salmon.



Tissue?


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 10, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> That's your right wing interpretation.  I heard the remark and applause and I focused on the fact of no frigging policy change, just some frigging lipstick.
> 
> How about the lie of tell them no to the bridge to nowhere?
> 
> ...




She didn't fire the chef either. Even though she said she did, in her speech.

Here are some McCain position flip flops and blunders all in one handy package:

The REAL John McCain: Less Jobs, More Wars.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 10, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> 1) It is a logical interpretation to show that Obama is not the 'different politician' he has tried to sell himself as



You're right - BUT the change Obama has outlined is very clear, and it isn't style (as your comment suggests) but substance. Here's the change he has said:



> Obama said he would stop giving tax breaks to corporations "that ship jobs overseas" and give them instead to companies that create jobs in the United States.
> 
> He said he would eliminate capital gains for small businesses and the start-ups that create high-wage, high-tech jobs and would cut taxes for 95 percent of all working families.
> 
> ...



On the other hand, McCain says he is for change, but he hasn't outlined what that change is. He seems to be against pork, but his record is confusing. He says he will 'take on washington' but doesn't say how. And, it's clear his maverick status has eroded in the past ~5 years.

(As far as the plane, she also said she sold it at a profit on ebay, both of those statements are lies as it was sold by a broker at a loss. I suspect you know this.)


----------



## busara (Sep 10, 2008)

this whole thing is stupid. it is a common expression. even huckabee believes obama wasnt going after palin.



> "It&#8217;s an old expression, and I&#8217;m going to have to cut Obama some slack on that one," Huckabee said on Fox News Channel. "I do not think he was referring to Sarah Palin; he didn&#8217;t reference her. If you take the two soundbites together, it may sound like it. But I&#8217;ve been a guy at the podium many times, and you say something that's maybe a part of an old joke and then somebody ties it in. So, I&#8217;m going to have to cut him slack."
> 
> And the Obama camp pointed out that McCain used the same phrase while criticizing Clinton's healthcare plan as the same as the one she pushed as first lady. "I think they put some lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig," he said of her proposal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

I think this may backfire on the McCain camp if they cry too many fake tears over this issue, esp given that McCain himself used it in reference to something pertaining to Hillary Clinton AND Barack had in fact used the phrase SEVERAL times in decribing the Iraq policy and other issues related to the adminstration.


----------



## busara (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> I think this may backfire on the McCain camp if they cry too many fake tears over this issue, esp given that McCain himself used it in reference to something pertaining to Hillary Clinton AND Barack had in fact used the phrase SEVERAL times in decribing the Iraq policy and other issues related to the adminstration.



looks like a lot of people are falling for it though. i dont understand why people get distracted from real issues by stupid stuff like this


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2008)

jillian said:


> you mean like the pitbull in lipstick...
> 
> you guys need to toughen up. your pitbull's a whining wimp...
> 
> whaaaaaaaaa... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... they hurt my feewings.... whhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



Riight.  Because we haven't all seen Barry crying weekly over his hurt feelers. Like today.... whining that the mean ol Media is picking on him LOL.  If the media actually trashed him like they do Palin, he would curl up in the fetal position and stay locked in his office under his desk.... just like Kieth Olbermann.


----------



## del (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/0908/Obama_knocks_press_on_madeup_controversy.html

"Speaking at a high school in Norfolk, Obama took a few moments to address what he calls "the made-up controversy" of the day, Amie Parnes reports.

Obama said the McCain campaign moved to "seize an innocent remark and take it out of context because they knew it's catnip for the news media."

*"See, it would be funny, but the news media decided that would be the lead story yesterday. This happens every election cycle. Every four years, this is what we do. This is what they want to spend two of the last 55 days talking about...Enough!" *he said. _well, duh_

Obama called the attacks "lies, outrage and swift boat politics."

"These are serious times and they call for a serious debate...spare me all the phony outrage. Spare me all the phony talk about change."

poor O, just not ready for the big leagues. he hasn't figured out that there's a new flavor of the month and he's yesterday's news, a fish wrapper if you will.
i'm heartbroken


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, it seems that everything the GOP is accusing the dems of, are the very things that they do themselves!
> 
> I especially remember the Paris/Brittney attack ads, which when they backfired, McInsane tried to pass off as "jokes".
> 
> Yep.....the GOP has gotten pretty pathetic as of late.



Those ad's did not backfire...which would be why dems hate them so much. Barry is losing his popularity as we speak. Youngsters are fickle and move on to the next new fad. Barry is yesterdays news to them and he doen't know how to handle it either.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Riight.  Because we haven't all seen Barry crying weekly over his hurt feelers. Like today.... whining that the mean ol Media is picking on him LOL.  If the media actually trashed him like they do Palin, he would curl up in the fetal position and stay locked in his office under his desk.... just like Kieth Olbermann.



it's nice that you crawled out from under your rock to join us...now shut the fuck up and do some research before opening your dick sucker to make stupid comments like that.  

*playing the con game of insults and ridicule for today just to see how it feels*


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> it's nice that you crawled out from under your rock to join us...now shut the fuck up and do some research before opening your dick sucker to make stupid comments like that.
> 
> *playing the con game of insults and ridicule for today just to see how it feels*




  AWWWW Kieth is that you big guy.... Well, since you crawled out from your rock,fair is fair... I love it when Dems can't take what they dish out.  So suck it.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Well, since you crawled out from your rock,fair is fair... I love it when Dems can't take what they dish out.  So suck it.



retard...


----------



## jillian (Sep 10, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Well, the difference being that she was referring to herself.
> 
> It's could be considered bigoted to call a woman a pig, or to refer to stinking fish when discussing a woman.
> 
> Particularly when we consider how incredibly thin skinned Obama is himself about things like that.



Obama thin skinned? That's funny since every criticism of McCain or the pitbull gets met by the right whining. 

They need to grow up.... 

shall I go back and look at the threads to find your fake outrage when they McCain said the same thing about Hillary's plan?

I'm guessing I shouldn't waste my time.

And you might want to worry more about Sawah's merely passing acquaintance with the truth.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> retard...



Don't steal RGS's term


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> Don't steal RGS's term



hmmm okay... is fucktard spoken for?  fuckwit?


----------



## jillian (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm okay... is fucktard spoken for?  fuckwit?



I think either one works... but retard is a perfectly fine standby... kind of like comfort food.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm okay... is fucktard spoken for?  fuckwit?



I call dibs on "jackass." 

No plans to use it, just calling dibs.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm okay... is fucktard spoken for?  fuckwit?




I think fuck-nugget is free


----------



## KMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure, it doesn't have anything to do with Palin... and Obama claims McCain is lying... same ole politics of no change for Obama.

Official Democrat website: Palin pick 'lipstick on a pig'


----------



## Shogun (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm telling you.. By MID OCTOBER Sarah Palin will be the next Hariet Miers.  

So she spoke at the GOP convention.  wow.  profound.  So the GOP can cry sexist wolf over a statement that is CLEARLY referencing mcciain's "change" policy.  wow.  profound.  It's a testement to Mccain's desperation that he is walking the same predictable path that was obvious as hell the day he announced his VP.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I'm telling you.. By MID OCTOBER Sarah Palin will be the next Hariet Miers.
> 
> So she spoke at the GOP convention.  wow.  profound.  So the GOP can cry sexist wolf over a statement that is CLEARLY referencing mcciain's "change" policy.  wow.  profound.  It's a testement to Mccain's desperation that he is walking the same predictable path that was obvious as hell the day he announced his VP.


He's got no choice. Haven't you noticed how he's afraid to go anywhere without Palin these days? No one would show up.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Funny watching the Dems implode:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Smith's Blog: Obama: 'Lipstick on a pig' - Politico.com


"Obama's campaign has accused the GOP camp of engaging in a "pathetic attempt to play the gender card." In an e-mail to reporters Wednesday, the campaign noted two other instances of McCain using the phrase "lipstick on a pig" and its use by other Republicans such as House Minority Leader John Boehner and Arizona Sen. Jon Kyl."

So if everytime Democrats say anything about Palin it is sexist, so wouldn't that mean every time republicans say something about Obama that would mean it is racist! Stop whinning!




"


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> "Obama's campaign has accused the GOP camp of engaging in a "pathetic attempt to play the gender card." In an e-mail to reporters Wednesday, the campaign noted two other instances of McCain using the phrase "lipstick on a pig" and its use by other Republicans such as House Minority Leader John Boehner and Arizona Sen. Jon Kyl."
> 
> So if everytime Democrats say anything about Palin it is sexist, so wouldn't that mean every time republicans say something about Obama that would mean it is racist! Stop whinning!
> 
> ...



hell no----thats the fun part about having tokens on both tickets !!


----------



## random3434 (Sep 10, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> "Obama's campaign has accused the GOP camp of engaging in a "pathetic attempt to play the gender card." In an e-mail to reporters Wednesday, the campaign noted two other instances of McCain using the phrase "lipstick on a pig" and its use by other Republicans such as House Minority Leader John Boehner and Arizona Sen. Jon Kyl."
> 
> So if everytime Democrats say anything about Palin it is sexist, so wouldn't that mean every time republicans say something about Obama that would mean it is racist! Stop whinning!
> 
> ...






It is this:


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 10, 2008)

Palin is a pig, just like George Bush, Dick Chaney, Tom Delay, Boehner, Abramoff, McCain, all the Lobbyists they work with, Romney, Rudy, Fred Thomson, Huckabee, Ann Coulter, O'Reilly, Rush, Hannity, Glen Beck, Rumsfeld, Libby, Alberto Gonzales, Dana Perino, Condy Rice, Ken Blackwell, Katherine Harris, Mark Foley, Vetter, Larry Craig, General Betrayus, etc.


----------



## Caligirl (Sep 10, 2008)

KMAN said:


> Sure, it doesn't have anything to do with Palin... and Obama claims McCain is lying... same ole politics of no change for Obama.
> 
> Official Democrat website: Palin pick 'lipstick on a pig'



I agree that Obama is using more traditional politicking. But, the change he plans to bring is _policy _change:



Caligirl said:


> Here's the change he has said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> hell no----thats the fun part about having tokens on both tickets !!



except Obama can't REALLY be called a token since he was ELECTED to be the nominee.... 

Palin was chosen as a political ploy...it's working FOR NOW.... 

but don't to excited...the debates are coming and you can bet there are gonna be some really great questions thrown at palin about earmarks, bridge to nowhere, troopergate and even her stance on sex education and abortion....  not to mention her views on foreign policy, social security, health care, education, etc.  If she parrots McCain she's dead in the water....  

then there are the Obama/McCain debates...those could prove even MORE fun since McCain seems to have an problem sticking to issues while on the stump (which keep in mind he talking to the converted...) he will have no choice but to lay out his plan of "change"  

WEEEEEE this is gonna get good!


----------



## busara (Sep 10, 2008)

KMAN said:


> Sure, it doesn't have anything to do with Palin... and Obama claims McCain is lying... same ole politics of no change for Obama.
> 
> Official Democrat website: Palin pick 'lipstick on a pig'



are you ignoring the fact that mccain is saying he'll be all about change while doing the same old politics as well?


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

busara said:


> are you ignoring the fact that mccain is saying he'll be all about change while doing the same old politics as well?



of course he's ignoring it...the Repubs are in one big circle jerk 

here is a fun little map to look at....cuz the fact is the polls mean jack shit... it's not the popular vote that wins the election....

Obama leads with the electoral college 

Electoral-vote.com: President, Senate, House Updated Daily 2008

v. 

the same map in 2004 

http://www.electoral-vote.com/evp2004/Pres/Maps/Sep10.html

Texas is listed as weak GOP....can you imagine how hysterical it would be if TX when obama this year.... 

FL is exactly tied and I can see it tipping to Obama as the race progresses given what I see in my area.... 

Obama only needs 270 to win....


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> of course he's ignoring it...the Repubs are in one big circle jerk
> 
> here is a fun little map to look at....cuz the fact is the polls mean jack shit... it's not the popular vote that wins the election....
> 
> ...



1) I agree whole heartedly that polls are crap... you can find a poll to support about anything
2) The mistake you make is also that your E.C. site has those projections based on polls

And you think REPs are a big circle jerk?? Libs best look into a mirror


----------



## busara (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> of course he's ignoring it...the Repubs are in one big circle jerk
> 
> here is a fun little map to look at....cuz the fact is the polls mean jack shit... it's not the popular vote that wins the election....
> 
> ...



im getting so sick over the hypcrisy. this board has way too many people blinded by their partisanship. its pathetic. but what can i do other than to keep pointing it out


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> except Obama can't REALLY be called a token since he was ELECTED to be the nominee....
> 
> Palin was chosen as a political ploy...it's working FOR NOW....
> 
> ...



Bullshit--tokens can be elected. ( and you forgot to call me a name you twit  ! )


----------



## busara (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Bullshit--tokens can be elected. ( and you forgot to call me a name you twit  ! )



can i play skee ball using obama and palin?


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

busara said:


> can i play skee ball using obama and palin?



you betcha---three games for a dollar--step right up  !!!!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 10, 2008)

[youtube]xMtcW2Hq5iE[/youtube]


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> I thought Obama was witty here.
> 
> Are you and the rest of the right going to spin this as Sexist too?



Of course they are.   And the angry women vote will never go with Obama so I think he should get tougher.  We cant be pussy's if we want to get in office.  You cant win every vote.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Of course they are.   And the angry women vote will never go with Obama so I think he should get tougher.  We cant be pussy's if we want to get in office.  You cant win every vote.


Exactly Obama needs to take the gloves off! We don't want him going to Kerryville.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Exactly Obama needs to take the gloves off! We don't want him going to Kerryville.



You mean "Kid Obama" who won't even debate McCain ?


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

Shogun said:


> [youtube]xMtcW2Hq5iE[/youtube]




BRILLIANT! 

and he's exactly right!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> You mean "Kid Obama" who won't even debate McCain ?



Don't they have three debates schedule! Why don't you ask McCain to try and read a teleprompter mayber he should try and find 'mother' johnson's teleprompter!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's what Obama should do next time he has to reference Palin......

Since she's already called herself a pitbull, and since she's of the female variety, he should just go straight to it and call her a bitch.

As far as McInsane getting any political fodder on this?  Nope....again, not gonna happen.  When he did the Paris/Brittney ads, yeah, they worked for about 3 days, but then they backfired on him when Paris did her spoof of him and called him the "wrinkley old dude".  Same things gonna happen here with this lipstick mess.

I guess that if Ben Franklin, Abe Lincoln or even Washington himself were to give folksy references in their speeches, they'd probably end up lynched if they did them today.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> You can put lipstick on that pig and I'd fuck it.



Best post ever!LOL


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> You mean "Kid Obama" who won't even debate McCain ?



The debates are coming and everything will come out in the wash.  I cant wait, its going to be like watching the superbowl.  Obama didnt do the town hall thing because he just finished a brutal campaign while Mccain was lucky enough to sit back for months because he blew away the competition.  I would be careful what you ask for because John Mccain is the most boring speaker and he cant really complete sentence's too well.  Public speaking is not his strong point.  Maybe he will have Palen do the debate for him since it seems like she is doing all the talking these days anyway.


----------



## HoleInTheVoid (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> We cant be pussy's if we want to get in office.  You cant win every vote.


heh



> Obama didnt do the town hall thing because he just finished a brutal campaign while Mccain was lucky enough to sit back for months because he blew away the competition.


Ahaa-a-a-a-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2008)

In a debate between Obama and McCain, Obama's gonna wipe the floor with him.

In a debate between Palin and Biden, I think Biden will win, but Palin is going to give him a run for his money.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> In a debate between Obama and McCain, Obama's gonna wipe the floor with him.
> 
> In a debate between Palin and Biden, I think Biden will win, but Palin is going to give him a run for his money.



Joe's not going to hold back but the Republicans are just going to cry sexism.  This whole election has turned into a joke.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Joe's not going to hold back but the Republicans are just going to cry sexism.  This whole election has turned into a joke.



And he should fire back by saying, "no matter what I do you are going to cry sexism so I went ahead and treated her like I would anyone else running for the Vice Presidency of the United States."


----------



## Ravi (Sep 10, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> And he should fire back by saying, "no matter what I do you are going to cry sexism so I went ahead and treated her like I would anyone else running for the Vice Presidency of the United States."


I really hope he does, because anything less would be insulting to women.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I really hope he does, because anything less would be insulting to women.



I think he _has_ to.  Not only because of what you say but also because anything else is a lose/lose situation.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 10, 2008)

Article 15 said:


> And he should fire back by saying, "no matter what I do you are going to cry sexism so I went ahead and treated her like I would anyone else running for the Vice Presidency of the United States."





Spot on.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, that should be his opening remark in the debate, as well as stated in interviews just prior to, that way, when she cries foul, he can tell her as well as the American people that he's just trying to be fair.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, that should be his opening remark in the debate, as well as stated in interviews just prior to, that way, when she cries foul, he can tell her as well as the American people that he's just trying to be fair.



If he doesn't attack her hard enough, they'll say he's playing soft because she's a woman. So they'll call sexism.

If he attacks too hard, they'll say he's playing too rough because she's a woman. So they will call sexism.

Personally if I had to pick one of the two, I'd say play too rough because least then you can show her for the bat-shit insane views she holds as well as the number of lies she's told on National TV. (Which if the speeches at the conventions were any indication will be watched by 40+ million.)


----------



## random3434 (Sep 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> If he doesn't attack her hard enough, they'll say he's playing soft because she's a woman. So they'll call sexism.
> 
> If he attacks too hard, they'll say he's playing too rough because she's a woman. So they will call sexism.
> 
> Personally if I had to pick one of the two, I'd say play too rough because least then you can show her for the bat-shit insane views she holds as well as the number of lies she's told on National TV. (Which if the speeches at the conventions were any indication will be watched by 40+ million.)




Anyone else excited about these debates? I can't wait, I look forward to them more than I have any other in past elections.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Anyone else excited about these debates? I can't wait, I look forward to them more than I have any other in past elections.



I certainly am, especially for the Vice Presidental one. I really want to see Joe Biden to just go all in (a poker term) and just take off the kid gloves off with Sarah.

If he does, she's dead meat. Sure she can debate some republicans or democrats from the state of Alaska who are running for Mayor of a small city or Governor of the state but that's a huge difference between that and Joe Biden.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

This whole sexism thing is a fucking joke. 

The Repubs were sneering at Hillary for this behavior and now they are doing it too.

Biden needs to debate her just like he would a man.  

wonder if she'll cry if she starts to lose so they can say Joe made a woman cry...


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> This whole sexism thing is a fucking joke.
> 
> The Repubs were sneering at Hillary for this behavior and now they are doing it too.
> 
> ...



isn't it fun watching everyone change sides ?


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't seen any Dems changing sides... it's still the same messages... CHANGE 

the repubs are running scared and it's starting to show...


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> This whole sexism thing is a fucking joke.
> 
> The Repubs were sneering at Hillary for this behavior and now they are doing it too.
> 
> ...



Where was the McCain Campaign and Sarah Palin outrage when one of McCain's supporters called Hillary a bitch in a question asked to McCain?

Last I checked, the republicans said Hillary should be treated like any other man who is running.

However, we all know McCain and Palin will milk the sexism card as long as they can to gain the sympathy of demographics such as White Women which all of a sudden (not surprisingly to me) are supporting John McCain more now.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> I haven't seen any Dems changing sides... it's still the same messages... CHANGE
> 
> the repubs are running scared and it's starting to show...



really?

as i see it bho seems to be reacting to what the mcpalin ticket is doing and not making them react to him.  he's not leading the way here and seems to be defensive.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> However, we all know McCain and Palin will milk the sexism card as long as they can to gain the sympathy of demographics such as White Women which all of a sudden (not surprisingly to me) are supporting John McCain more now.



hmmm I'm a white woman.... we're not all stupid Robert.  I don't for one minute think these women who are support McCain suddenly came to do so.  They were probably already leaning his way to begin with.  



> really?
> 
> as i see it bho seems to be reacting to what the mcpalin ticket is doing and not making them react to him. he's not leading the way here and seems to be defensive.



of course that's the way you see it...you're an idiot


----------



## Shadow (Sep 10, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Jeez, I like pit bulls, ok?
> 
> We all get out fair share of negative reps - which in the whole scheme of things  are really irrelevant.
> 
> Who gave you yours?



No shit, Demos give em to me all of the time.....like they matter or something


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm I'm a white woman.... we're not all stupid Robert.  I don't for one minute think these women who are support McCain suddenly came to do so.  They were probably already leaning his way to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> of course that's the way you see it...you're an idiot



Well Silence, I respectfully disagree because I have seen the angry women on tv and they hate Obama and they would never vote for him.  They were waiting for a reason to not vote Obama and Palen gave them a pass.  I'm not saying all women are stupid or anything like that but they went over the demographics in the polls yesterday(I think the polls are suspect) and it was the older white woman demo that raised for Mccain.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well Silence, I respectfully disagree because I have seen the angry women on tv and they hate Obama and they would never vote for him.  They were waiting for a reason to not vote Obama and Palen gave them a pass.  I'm not saying all women are stupid or anything like that but they went over the demographics in the polls yesterday(I think the polls are suspect) and it was the older white woman demo that raised for Mccain.


It makes the rest of this look bad! She makes women look bad!


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm I'm a white woman.... we're not all stupid Robert.  I don't for one minute think these women who are support McCain suddenly came to do so.  They were probably already leaning his way to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> of course that's the way you see it...you're an idiot



Silence, I never called all white women or women in general stupid. I'm stating that McCain has picked up heavily in the white women demographic since he made Sarah Palin his VP nominee and started to play the sexist card.

I'm not saying it's working against all of them, just a good number. I agree with you that many of these women were leaning his way to begin with, and this put them over the edge to his side.

Trust me, I meant no offense to you or any other specific white woman.


----------



## Silence (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well Silence, I respectfully disagree because I have seen the angry women on tv and they hate Obama and they would never vote for him.  They were waiting for a reason to not vote Obama and Palen gave them a pass.  I'm not saying all women are stupid or anything like that but they went over the demographics in the polls yesterday(I think the polls are suspect) and it was the older white woman demo that raised for Mccain.



you've seen angry women on television who hate Obama?  wow...were they Hillary supporters?  probably so...

do you have a link to the demographics you are referencing?  I'd be interested to see them.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> you've seen angry women on television who hate Obama?  wow...were they Hillary supporters?  probably so...
> 
> do you have a link to the demographics you are referencing?  I'd be interested to see them.



No, I dont have a link, do you watch CNN and MSNBC.    They released all the new poll data.  It was like 6 major polls.  Someone had to see it.  I think its a no-brainer they were Hillary supporters.  Angry women that were living their lives through Hillary to fill the voids in their own lives and when she lost they couldnt handle it.  After reading on sites like PUMA and others I dont believe it is about Hillary anymore.  Its just flat out childish hate.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> No, I dont have a link, do you watch CNN and MSNBC.    They released all the new poll data.  It was like 6 major polls.  Someone had to see it.  I think its a no-brainer they were Hillary supporters.  Angry women that were living their lives through Hillary to fill the voids in their own lives and when she lost they couldnt handle it.  After reading on sites like PUMA and others I dont believe it is about Hillary anymore.  Its just flat out childish hate.



That's all they were talking about for a good amount of time on CNN today. That's originally where I found it out from.

I figured that plenty of them were just PUMAs who thought she was good enough or Right Wing Women who weren't going to vote until she came along.

I can agree though that PUMA goes far beyond Hillary at this point but that's another debate for another time.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 10, 2008)

Silence said:


> hmmm I'm a white woman.... we're not all stupid Robert.  I don't for one minute think these women who are support McCain suddenly came to do so.  They were probably already leaning his way to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> of course that's the way you see it...you're an idiot



many of them were republican lites or independents....these women and some men, went towards hillary because they did not like mccain....imo.....some of them were not going to vote at all, i had read somewhere?

palin brought them back or to the right....  invigorated the whole republican party and undecided independents.....

i don't see any of them as solid dems, moving to the right, though democrats crossing over to repubs is why Bush got elected twice....not enough registered repubs to win a presidential election, unless for crossovers.


care


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Silence, I never called all white women or women in general stupid. I'm stating that McCain has picked up heavily in the white women demographic since he made Sarah Palin his VP nominee and started to play the sexist card.
> 
> I'm not saying it's working against all of them, just a good number. I agree with you that many of these women were leaning his way to begin with, and this put them over the edge to his side.
> 
> Trust me, I meant no offense to you or any other specific white woman.


What i think you are saying is women who support McBush are stupid which they are. They are all sheeps.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 10, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> What i think you are saying is women who support McBush are stupid which they are. They are all sheeps.



Well I think women who ignore his record on Women's rights such as with Roe V Wade currently and vote for him anyway are making a mistake.

I'm not surprised and yet I am that McCain found a woman, a governor no less who is harsher about no abortions then he is.

It amazes me at times.

I mean I'm friends with some republicans, I don't automatically assume they're stupid because they support Bush. I just figure they're making a major mistake.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Well I think women who ignore his record on Women's rights such as with Roe V Wade currently and vote for him anyway are making a mistake.
> 
> I'm not surprised and yet I am that McCain found a woman, a governor no less who is harsher about no abortions then he is.
> 
> ...


Very true! It is our body and we should have the right to do with it as we please. Repugs are always saying they don't want the government telling them how to live their life but it is alright to tell us how to.


----------



## ignatov (Sep 11, 2008)

Ninja said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the fish comment was supposed to be some sexual innuendo - like a reference to a woman's scent.



Well, no innuendo there. Ninja just flat-out said it.



Ninja said:


> vaginas smell like fish



Yeah, we heard you the first time.


----------



## TruthOrg (Sep 11, 2008)

It's all George W. Bush fault.  By this sentiment you would have thought that America was led by a King, a monarchy.  Whatever happened to checks and balances in our government?   Accountability?


----------



## Silence (Sep 11, 2008)

TruthOrg said:


> It's all George W. Bush fault.  By this sentiment you would have thought that America was led by a King, a monarchy.  Whatever happened to checks and balances in our government?   Accountability?



the Patriot Act happened.  

Bush has not been held accountable for the things that have happened under his administration either through his directive or through that of his subordinates.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 11, 2008)

TruthOrg said:


> It's all George W. Bush fault.  By this sentiment you would have thought that America was led by a King, a monarchy.  Whatever happened to checks and balances in our government?   Accountability?



The checks and balances comes with the Presidents veto pen, which he did not use once while republicans were in power, to cut their overspending.


----------



## editec (Sep 11, 2008)

Bush's abuse of the signing statement, and Congress's failure to impeach him for this blatent violation of his presential power is very troubling in my opinion.

Of course impeachment was impossible since the Republicans support him.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 11, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well Silence, I respectfully disagree because I have seen the angry women on tv and they hate Obama and they would never vote for him.  They were waiting for a reason to not vote Obama and Palen gave them a pass.  I'm not saying all women are stupid or anything like that but they went over the demographics in the polls yesterday(I think the polls are suspect) and it was the older white woman demo that raised for Mccain.



speaking for older white women....which i am one of....palin doesnt fool me.
i see her for just what she is a total figure head...reminds me of the women that use to be on the bow of wooden boats....looks good...but aint a bit of use.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 11, 2008)

i just wonder how desperate mccain was to select as #2...someone who asks what the VP does?  

look you bunch of boneheads....a 6 1/2 lb baby is not considered premature...its done more by weight and development than gestation..

something just aint right with this woman....heavy is the head that bears the crown


----------



## jillian (Sep 11, 2008)

jschuck12001 said:


> Well Silence, I respectfully disagree because I have seen the angry women on tv and they hate Obama and they would never vote for him.  They were waiting for a reason to not vote Obama and Palen gave them a pass.  I'm not saying all women are stupid or anything like that but they went over the demographics in the polls yesterday(I think the polls are suspect) and it was the older white woman demo that raised for Mccain.



That's not correct by any demographic analysis I've seen. What happened was that McCain solidified his right wing christian base with Palin. How that plays out and how she does in the debates will tell the rest of the story.

And, to second strollingbones, I'm a Hillary woman... and you couldn't pay me or the other Hillary supporters I know to vote for putting Palin anywhere near the white house. (Which is how I know that certain people who CLAIMED to be Hillary supporters and are now ostensibly all rah rah for a truth-challenged, extremist right wing theocrat aren't telling the truth).


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 11, 2008)

jillian said:


> That's not correct by any demographic analysis I've seen. What happened was that McCain solidified his right wing christian base with Palin. How that plays out and how she does in the debates will tell the rest of the story.
> 
> And, to second strollingbones, I'm a Hillary woman... and you couldn't pay me or the other Hillary supporters I know to vote for putting Palin anywhere near the white house. (Which is how I know that certain people who CLAIMED to be Hillary supporters and are now ostensibly all rah rah for a truth-challenged, extremist right wing theocrat aren't telling the truth).




Palin is drawing older white women who were previoulsy undecided, for the most part.  We'll see if its just the novelty of it, or whether its sustained.  

I personally haven't talked to a single liberal woman/feminist/hillary voter who would even consider supporting that religious rightwing freak Palin


----------



## editec (Sep 11, 2008)

Palin brought a lot of formerly reluctant bible thumpers into the McCain camp.

Selecting her was, in my opinion, a brilliant move on his part.

She's everything I hate, so she must be what the Neo_cons want.

I think her selection might ALSO have driven some people on the fence leading toward McCain firmly into the Obmama camp, too.

but in the whole, I think McCain got more votes from her selection than he lost.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 11, 2008)

editec said:


> Palin brought a lot of formerly reluctant bible thumpers into the McCain camp.
> 
> Selecting her was, in my opinion, a brilliant move on his part.
> 
> ...



Then pro choice women are dumb, because this woman will ban abortion even in cases of rape.  And her policies are exactly like Bush's, so then people are dumb as shit. 

This only energized their base.  Those people were going to vote for McCain anyways, only know they are a little bit more jazzed up.  Big deal.  There are no new joiners to the ticket because of her.


----------



## jillian (Sep 11, 2008)

SwingVoter said:


> Bush's 1st term featured the worst job creation record since Hoover, and he still won.   His 2nd term has barely been better, and the GOP is basically even.   Dems are getting so bad at running campaigns, the GOP can just keep putting up idiots who fuck everything up, and still win.



i wish i could disagree with you, although we could debate who won what election... 

but the truth is, the dems haven't yet learned to take on the karl rove smear machine. and the nancy pelosi wing of the party needs to be put back out to pasture in favor of bill clinton's "new dems".... 

and james carville running the DNC wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## editec (Sep 11, 2008)

> and the nancy pelosi wing of the party needs to be put back out to pasture in favor of bill clinton's "new dems"....


 
Did you know that Politboro members had a worse chance of reelection in the former Soviet Union that our member of Congress do, Jill?

Contrary to the popularly held opinion that most American have that we are a society which is open to change, or one that gives people opportunity to advance, our insiders are possible the most secure set of insiders on earth (with the possible exception of Egland, peers of the realm).

America's artistos are firmly entrenched in their positions of power.


----------

